# Triptych from Easter



## Johnboy2978 (Apr 10, 2007)

Some of you saw the post of one of these shots by itself.  I decided to play around with the others I took this weekend and thought it might make a nice tyiptych.  Your thoughts, comments and critique are appreciated.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Apr 10, 2007)

I love it! It's such a good idea. the tone gives that classic look to it.


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Apr 10, 2007)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!  I loved the one by itself and I love this even more!


----------



## Alison (Apr 10, 2007)

Love this series. Great toning and what a wonderful moment that you captured.


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 10, 2007)

I think the arrangement is wrong. The central image has the man's back to the camera.


----------



## kalee (Apr 10, 2007)

john... beautiful moment!
and i love the arrangement you have them in.
great job!


----------



## Tomeboy69 (Apr 10, 2007)

I really like John's layout. To me, it gives a sense of motion (if that makes any sense). Great photos!
Tom


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks for the comments all.  Traveler, I've considered other arrangements and continue to play with it, but so far I'm happiest with the chronology I have posted here.  I can see what you are saying though.


----------

